# Computer Names



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Well, it's late at night and i just finished partitioning my hd decided to give them interesting names... So I wondered if anyone else does this.
   My computer is named Tau Ceti Station and my 2 partitions are named the U.E.S.C. Marathon and the Lady Luck.
    What about the rest of you?


----------



## RacerX (May 16, 2002)

My current list of named systems:

Euclid (Mac OS X)
Milnor (Rhapsody 5.6)
Fermi (Mac OS 8.6)
Riemann (Rhapsody 5.1)
Feynman (Rhapsody 5.1)
Bonnet (A/UX 3.0.1)
Gauss (IRIX 6.2)
Morse (IRIX 5.3)
Euler (IRIX 5.3)
Archimedes (Solaris 7)
SAL 9000 (Mac OS 8.1)
HAL 9000 (Mac OS 8.1)
Panda (Mac OS 8.1)

Those are the ones up and running currently. (Can you tell which ones were named by my wife?)


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

Who could leave it Macintosh HD? I have two partitions, Kent's TiBook, the main one, and another one with OS 9 and a swap partition, which probably is useless


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

My official list (not as long as RacerX but hell, how could it be?):

	Trillian-- LCD iMac G4/800
	Tsunami-- Power Mac G4/400
	i c e-- iBook Combo Drive (dual USB)
	BlueFusion-- iBook (blueberry, 300-MHz)
	Sirrus, Achenar--SuperMac C600 603e/240 (2 partitions)
	Mac II-- Macintosh II 
	"The Quadra"-- Macintosh Quadra 605

_edited to look nicer._


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 16, 2002)

Big Mac


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 16, 2002)

My computer's name has always been "Athena", named after the Greek goddess of wisdom.  My computer has been very important in my education (as is any computer nowadays).  For the life of me, I don't know how to change it in Mac OS X.  Now it says at login: "Chemistry Geek's Computer".


----------



## RacerX (May 16, 2002)

With 10.1, the name on the login screen went from being the host name to the Appletalk name. Just change the name of your computer in your Appletalk setting and that should set the name at login.


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 16, 2002)

My machine was named VeggieMac back in its OS 9 days, but I renamed it Gibralter once os x came out... (it seemed fitting)

I also have my os 9 partition, Janice, and two file drives... Ass Jack and Stockyard (stockyard is where I keep my type and stock images).

Before it died, my PC was named SPY, because I made the little clockspeed LED display spell that. It was cute. Also because it had one of those faceplates with a sliding cover to protect the drive bays (or hide them).

After I setup a few more machines this summer, I'll probably change the naming scheme to the names of Coil Albums... ala Black Light District, Gold is the Metal..., Love's Secret Domain, Music to Listen to in the Dark, etc.

I love Coil


----------



## voice- (May 16, 2002)

My PowerMac is Zpeedy, my iMac's a Hothead and the other comps of mine have no names yet


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 16, 2002)

30 giger-Applications

80 giger-Files

dont you just think that is the most poetic thing you have ever seen


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Beautiful.... *tear* *tear*


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 16, 2002)

i get kinda teary eyed when i think about how heart felt and how much work i put into those names....


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 17, 2002)

lol deja vu 
this kind of thread has already been done 
but what the hey 


Radical Drive --> Main boot drive
Radical Firewire --> External firewire
Radical Apps --> Applications partition
Crash Dummy --> Temporary items partition (sometimes swap)

My computer's name is Admiralty lol 


Admiral


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

486 DX Nameserver:              intranet.middleearth.net
Pentium2 Firewall:                 minas.tirith.middleearth.net 
SMC Router:                          argonath.middleearth.net 
G3 B&W File Server:              white-library.middleearth.net 
G4 Quicksilver Workstation:  osgiliath.middleearth.net 
G4 Powerbook:                      helmsdeep.middleearth.net 
Key Lime iBook:                      shire.middleearth.net 
Celeron webserver:               isen.middleearth.net 
R10000 O2 Workstation:        rivendell.middleearth.net
Indigo *Work*station:            192.168.123.89...too lazy to add to DNS till now...


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

I name every partition for what it has. 

No interesting names.


----------



## homer (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *486 DX Nameserver:              intranet.middleearth.net
> Pentium2 Firewall:                 minas.tirith.middleearth.net
> SMC Router:                          argonath.middleearth.net
> ...



I think mirkwood.middleearth.net would be a good addition.   Or fatty.lumpkin.middlearth.net.    I've always thought Fatty Lumpkin was the best name in LOTR.


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

Help me a bit: I only know LOTR in German, and when I like a name, I look it up on english LOTR pages. Who is fatty pumpkin? Is the the guy who helps out Frodo and Sam in the dark forest? He is called Tom Bombadil in German.


----------



## homer (May 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Fatty Lumpkin is Tom Bombadil's horse.  

BTW, what did you think about Tom Bombadil being omitted from the movie?  (I assume you've seen the movie).   I thought it was probably a good idea, because that part never really fit in with the rest of the story.

edit: Actually,  I think fatty pumpkin (as you have it in your post) is an even funnier name.


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

Ah, ok!!! It actually has a different name in german. 

Well, Jackson cut some important parts (like the fellowshop receiving their presents in Lothlorien, the Lorien Elves shooting down the Orks etc. etc.) but these scenes where shot and will be included in the DVD.
I am pretty happy with the choice of Jackson, I mean, the movie is already long, and there is no scene which I would say is "too much" or should have been replaced by another scene. As for Tom Bombadil, as much as I would like to see the atmosphere in the dark forest, I agree that this scene was not needed. The movie takes it's time until it actually gets going, and with this in, it would take even longer and people who don't know the book would be confused because they think this has something to do with the plot.


----------



## homer (May 17, 2002)

Yeah, I heard plenty of people complaining about the slow start to the movie, so cuts of relatively non-essential things probably were important.

So have there been any indications on when the DVD will be coming out?  I'm excited.


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

I preordered mine on Amazon.de.

Sometime in autumn. They will release two DVDs. First, the standard DVD with the movie, then, a month later, a platinum (or like that) DVD with a running time (fasten your seatbelt) of 4 hours 45 minutes! 1 hour and 45 minutes longer than the movie! This is called the "dreamcut" - as Jackson named it in an interview - of the movie. I am looking forward to it, nearly as much as I am looking forward to the battle for Helm's Deep in The Two Towers Movie


----------



## homer (May 17, 2002)

Whoohoo!  I can think of a few Christmas presents that will be taken care of!


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

My current computer's name is Daedalus.  My old Performa was Greased Lightning 2, my Mac II w/ a 68040 was Greased Lightning, and my old Mac Plus was Molasses.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

My IIvx:
300mb - Sexy Lady
80mb - Big Mac

TiBook:
Yttrium

Performa 6300cd:
MacDrive

Performa 6400:
The Wopper

Don't remember my iMacs HD name....


----------



## mrfluffy (May 17, 2002)

the old Q700 is called the old computer, the partions on the iMac are OS X and OS 9 (damned original) and the duo is 'duo 230'


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 17, 2002)

"Hell in a Dell" is what mine's called...


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2002)

HD 1 (OSX): Quasimodo
HD 2 (OS9): Elevundi

There, happy?


----------



## homer (May 19, 2002)

OS X partition: Homer (strangely enough)
OS 9 partition: Bort


----------



## mrfluffy (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *OS 9 partition: Bort *


with a personalised license plate?


----------



## homer (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *
> with a personalised license plate? *



 LOL  

But, sadly, no.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

ANNOUNCEMENT: I AM CHANGING MY NAMES!

After a while of using Trillian and Mystic, I've decided to change their names. The OS X "Aqua" machine, which is an LCD iMac (LIQUID CRYSTAL DISPLAY) will be called Liquid (as in Aqua), and my iPod will be called Crystal (as in crystalline, which is what the front reminds me of) from now on.


----------



## Gwailo (May 19, 2002)

I take all of my station names from Greek and Celtic mythology.


iMac TFT   Helios (Sun god, sounded cool)
iBook Snow Zanaibar (not mine)
Sony VIAO Hebe (daughter of Zeus; belongs to my sister)
Compaq Presario Thanatosus (god of death (NOT Hades); so named because my laptop is a piece of c***).
Dell 2.2GHz Phobos (perversion of Phoebus Apollo)
Dell 250MHz Demeter (god of harvest and reason for having crops at all, it's my LAN fileserver and render client)
SMC Barricade Cerebrus (three headed dog that guards the 
underworld; it's my firewall DSL router )

iBook Clamshell (when I get it): Merope (one of the 7 Pleiades)

wow can it get more involved than that....someone beat me--I dare ya!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

wow...all these greek names 

The greek name for death is "Thanatos", 
Hades isnt a god (to the best of my recollection) Hades is the place where you  go in the afterlife.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

I think I will be naming my new hard drive "Durandal".


----------



## scope (May 20, 2002)

Computer Name: Helios
Drive 1 Name: Daedelus
Drive 2 Name: Aquinas
Drive 3 Name: MP3-A-Thon

(Thank you Deus Ex for those excellent names. )


----------



## Valrus (May 20, 2002)

Heh, well, mine are kind of unimaginative...

10 gig boot drive: Valrus Disk
60 gig external: The Big Valrus

Oh well!

-the (not big) valrus


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scope _
> *Computer Name: Helios
> Drive 1 Name: Daedelus
> Drive 2 Name: Aquinas
> ...



Yeah, I was gonna say... sounds like someone had been playing Deus Ex a bit much  well, it's a GREAT game...


----------



## pry3i (Oct 22, 2002)

PB G3 - Osiris
beige G3 - Anubis

dead things. dead things. must get it from the funeral business....


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 22, 2002)

Computer Names:

Pc Server:Konfuzion
Pc Gaming Machine:Konfuzed
Pc FreeBsd 4.6 Box:Tormented
Pc Ibm Intellistation(Linux): Deranged
Apple iBook:tityfsck
Compaq BeOS box:tity


----------



## senne (Oct 23, 2002)

the Darkside of the Mac.


----------



## kp8 (Oct 25, 2002)

my OS X partition: x
my OS 9 partition : sys
my 3rd partition: stuff
my sound disk (external): snd

why? i work in the shell a lot and i like path names as short as possible.

my machine is snowcat (if you are korean you might know why)

my past (NeXT) machines were onyx, shadow, raven (cause they were black)

my last mac was a budget clone so i called it tico (cheap car in korea)

others i have named: pixie, otto, bink, ...

so i go for short if possible, no spaces (ughh!)

-k--


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 28, 2003)

Another revival? 

Lo Zen and its hard disk is Tao. 
iPod = iChing. 

The ex .. peecee was La Kalsa.


----------



## kenny (Mar 29, 2003)

These "dead" threads suddenly returning to life are freaking me out... 

But I'll play:

ein - 5GB ipod
slim - TiBook 800 - my main machine
slick - iBook (DualUSB 500) - sold to a new switcher friend... 
turlingdrome - G4/500 sshtunnel server/was my main machine
Marvin (G3/600 SE/DV iMac) - Bedroom MP3 player/Bluetooth access gateway
gossamer - G3/300 (beige) - web/php server on Darwin 6.3 (Jag with graphics services disabled, running headless)
propaganda - crappy old Vaio notebook (p2/366)
sony - Linux 2.2 dhcp/dns/mysql/file server (a p/233 Vaio - 1st gen)
sunny - Sun Ultra10 WS (440 UltraSparcII)
Lizard - WinXP (P3/650) - used to be gaming machine, now just for VPN access to work.
Navi - 20th Anniversary Mac (w/ G3/400 upgrade card. No MacOSX, sadly  )
sol - Linux 2.2 (p/120) router/nat/firewall
has - Linux 2.2 - (p/120 - Toshiba Libretto) - X10 lighting controller
jellybean - Blueberry iMac (266)
nologic - Quadra 650 (68040/40) running FreeBSD
gump - Quadra 950 (68040/40) - AWS (System7)

Of course, not all of these are in active service, but were at one time or another.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 29, 2003)

TiBook = Gray Hulk
TiBook's HD = TiBook HD (so NOT original, I know  )
Amiga 500 = Love
Old AMD K6-2 = Old CowLinux
Old AMD 486 = Dead Uncle
Others = RIP

Future G970 = Savage Hulk


----------



## toast (Mar 29, 2003)

Computer name - *Fire*
OSX partition - *Jaguar*
OS9 partition - *Classic*

Computer was originally called "Fire Fire..." in memory of Steve Jackson's poem in his first Fighting Fantasy books 
Then it was called "Fire" to simplify it all. Jimi Hendrix song, maybe ?


----------



## Cat (Mar 30, 2003)

Computer name: Mercury

Like Freddy and the Roman god and the (semi)metal.


----------



## AppMan (Mar 30, 2003)

I'll list my current names:
Britney
Pamela
Christina


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 30, 2003)

Athlon = The Crap
MacPlus = Shark
LCII = Elsie
6320/TV = Black Flag (dead motherboard though) 
7100 = Grunt
G3/266 = The Monster


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2003)

current machine (G4/450 Sawtooth)
Computer name & OS X drive: Dreamstatic
OS 9 drive: Dreamscape

iPod: Darkfire

older machines (that I don't own anymore)
PB G3 (Wallstreet): Darkheaven
PB 190cs: Dreamfinder

Hmm...I had a Performa also, but I can't remember what I named it anymore.  'Twas a while back.


----------



## Androo (Mar 30, 2003)

my computer name is scruffy, i made it up when i bought him....


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2003)

Heh, nice to see one of my old threads rise up from the dead.

And yes, their names are still U.E.S.C. Marathon and Lady Luck.. no change there.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Heh, nice to see one of my old threads rise up from the dead.
> 
> And yes, their names are still U.E.S.C. Marathon and Lady Luck.. no change there.  *



...well, cute! Not dead


----------



## sonjay (Apr 1, 2003)

A few computers back (I think it was a beige G3)  I started with "Fred*."

The G4 tower is SuperFred*.

The PowerBook was PortaFred*.

My TiBook, with its 1Ghz processor and a gig of Ram, is, of course, GigaFred*.

The XServe box we just installed at the office is TeraFred*.

All my computers will always be named with version of Fred*.


* Fred = F****ing Ridiculous Electronic Device


----------



## HomunQlus (May 10, 2005)

iMac G5:
*Earth Dome*

PowerBook G4:
*Babylon 5*

I guess you can see why they're called that way... 


Before that my iMac was called *Final Fantasy*


----------



## ora (May 10, 2005)

HomunQlus: thread re-animator extrordinaire! In fact, i this one has been defibrillated a bunch of times, maybe it needs a content transplant 

mien are dull, orapb and oravault


----------



## RacerX (May 10, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> My current list of named systems:
> 
> Euclid (Mac OS X)
> Milnor (Rhapsody 5.6)
> ...


Wow... old thread.

Well, my list has changed a little...
Euclid (Mac OS X)
Milnor (Mac OS X)
Fermi (Mac OS 8.6)
_-Riemann (retired to storage)-_
Feynman (Rhapsody 5.1)
Bonnet (A/UX 3.0.1)
Gauss (IRIX 6.2)
Morse (IRIX 5.3)
Euler (IRIX 5.3)
Archimedes (Solaris 7)
_-SAL 9000 (retired to storage)-_
HAL 9000 (Mac OS 8.1)
_-Panda (retired to storage)-_
Phillips (Mac OS 8.6)
Ricci (Rhapsody 5.6)
Maric (Mac OS X)


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 10, 2005)

Quagmire and Cleveland.

my brother, the bastard nicked the best ones for his - Coruscant, Endor, Tatooine, and his iRiver is call the Falcon.... bastard


----------



## lilbandit (May 10, 2005)

Father_Ted for powermac g5, Dougal for powermac g4 and Father_Jack for almost retired powerbook g4. If anyone cares, the names are taken from a sitcom based on the lives of three priests living off the west coast of Ireland called Father Ted. Check out this Have a look at the fifth clip from the top. Father Jack sobers up for the first time in 20 years!


----------



## Mikuro (May 10, 2005)

My old Ruby iMac was named Mars, for its color. Its disk was originally named Mars, and as an icon, I had a picture of Sailor Mars (from the anime series Sailor Moon). When I made an OS X partition for it, I named that one Mercury, again using a Sailor Moon-themed icon.

Then I partitioned it yet again, and renamed them to Canal, Nukunuku, and Chii, after three computer/android/hologram characters from various anime series.

My Mac mini is named Lavie, just because I liked the name. My sole partition is named Lavie, and its icon is of a character named Lavie from another anime series, Last Exile.

My family's old Performa 475 was named Tasha. The hard disk was always Macintosh HD, though. Our Power Mac 9600 (still in daily use) never really got an official name. Its icon is a custom one I created to look like the PM 9600. Pretty nice, if I do say so myself.


----------



## ziess (May 10, 2005)

My eMac's called 'eMac' and my G3's called, wait for it, 'PowerMacintosh G3'.

Sometimes i'm so cool I scare myself.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 10, 2005)

i fell off my chair reading that ziess. you are just LIVING ON A KNIFE-EDGE!


----------



## nixgeek (May 10, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i fell off my chair reading that ziess. you are just LIVING ON A KNIFE-EDGE!



Great great band, Burns.  Thank you for bringing back the thought of those songs.  You are so THE SAGE.


----------



## JPigford (May 10, 2005)

The ole G5 is aptly named "Freakin Yeah" and my iPod's name is "Tina"...after a friendly llama.


----------

